

What's your Exit Strategy? - tosh
https://www.blossom.co/blog/whats-your-exit-strategy

======
tosh
We get asked about our exit strategy on a regular basis and never had a great
answer so I thought I'd write a post about why I think it is ok to not have
one.

Anyone else got a story to share re what you answer when the question comes
up?

